# what bumper clips do i need



## microwaavees (3 mo ago)

ive been to my local autozone a dozen times trying to find the right clips to holy my rear bumper up but all of them have fallen out in a day. ive also bought one of those clip kits off amazon in hopes it had the one i needed and i was still let down. what type of clip do i need to use please


----------

